# Earthquake felt in Kansas



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thought I was dizzy or something. I could feel the whole house shaking.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We had a 5.4 earthquake in NH earlier this year. It was the craziest feeling. I am not used to that happening.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope everyone are safe and OK


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't think anyone was hurt. Apparently the epicenter was in Oklahoma. I never thought i would experience an earthquake here. It kind of freaked me out. I am guessing it only lasted (what i could feel here) a few seconds.


----------

